# Tips on an Australia trip?



## yazi (Jun 23, 2014)

I am planning a trip to Australia in the near future to visit my brother and its my first tour of Australia i am not well aware of these that's why i want to some tips..


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Watch out for drop bears.


----------



## ogibillm (Jun 25, 2014)

drive the great ocean road. and dive the great barrier reef.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

Stay away from Sydney. Its a shit hole, and its hard to find someone who speaks English.


----------



## ogibillm (Jun 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Stay away from Sydney. Its a shit hole, and its hard to find someone who speaks English.



i thought it was pretty - granted i didn't get to spend much time there. the botanical garden was nice, although my wife got tired of me telling her that botany bay was the name of khan's ship while we were there.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

ogibillm said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Stay away from Sydney. Its a shit hole, and its hard to find someone who speaks English.
> ...



Melbourne is a lot better!


----------



## westwall (Jun 25, 2014)

Adelaide is even better!  Though I must say, Albert Park during the F1 race week is a very fun place to be!


----------



## ogibillm (Jun 25, 2014)

Noomi said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



someone explained the two cities to me like this - melbourne is L.A. and sydney is NY. 

i didn't care much for melbourne, but then we didn't get to spend a lot of time there either. mostly just a jumping off point for the great ocean road. 

i do have a really cool picture though of two parrots just hanging out on a hand rail - a lot like we'd see pigeons do here.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

You should have checked out the Eureka Skydeck. Great views to be had:


----------



## Politico (Jun 26, 2014)

The stuff you can easily see likely won't kill you. The stuff you can't usually will.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jun 27, 2014)

In Australia, pick up the snakes and play with them.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 27, 2014)

Don't miss Walkabout Creek in the Northern Territory


----------



## soonerthunder22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Stay away from Sydney. Its a shit hole, and its hard to find someone who speaks English.



I disagree.  There is lots to do in Sydney...tour the opera house, check out the beaches, walk around and experience the sights and sounds.  Just be careful when stepping off a curb...they drive on the left side of the road down there.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 7, 2014)

Tip on your trip to Austrailia...

Don't ask how to get to Vienna. You are in Austrailia not Austria


----------

